

Internet Explorer 7 browser with a 6.8% "tax" - givan
http://www.smartcompany.com.au/retail/050178-kogan-slugs-customers-who-use-antiquated-internet-explorer-7-browser-with-a-6-8-tax.html

======
dangrossman
This is already the top story on HN right now, and has been all day.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4109137>

------
earwolf
Nice PR stunt

------
rsanchez1
IE7 must not form a substantial portion of their user base. Otherwise, this
would be absurd.

------
Toshio
The web is finally becoming a sane place to develop for (and "live in").

